# Dirk Quote



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

*"Whenever I get pushed, I feel like I have to push back,'' Nowitzki said. "I'm not going to let anybody bully me out there. ... That kind of stuff happens a thousand times out there, though. We have to toughen up. Teams still think we're soft in the paint. I thought we played a really physical game.'' * 

This is what I've been waiting to see from Dirk. I expect to see more of this being coached by Avery. If Dirk adds a more physical side to his game there will truly be no way to stop him.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirk has come a long way since he was Karl Malone's punching bag.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is great. I hope he keeps improving and becomes stronger.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats good that Dirk will take no **** now, hopefully the team can take that mentality too. Just not to the point of over-aggression or over-confidence.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

It's good for him to acknowledge the teams mistakes and be the first one to put his hand up and start making changes. As the leader of theis team that what we need Dirk to do.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Terry had a quote similar to that.
Saying something like we will not back down to good teams nor bottom feeders. he was annoyed by golden state last night.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

It's a positive thing to read. Dirk has a "soft image" that he needs to throw out the window, and I was pleased to see that he was taking absolutely no crap from the Warriors nor all the noise created from the fans after all the drama. He wasn't easily ratted, and kept his head up.

That push by Baron Davis was low-class, and even though he didn't get in Dirk's head, the shove back at him was needed to show who's boss and who won't back down from any type of challenge.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Theres a difference between trying to act tough, and cheap shots, for the people who watched teh Kings/Mavs game you will know what I'm talkin about.

The game was already decided and he intentionally fouled darius songaila and almost took him down.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Dirk was going full speed when he fouled songolia and he barely touched him and songalia acted like he got tackled or something.Everytime Dirk fouled somebody the person acted that way.When Dirk got a flagrant in the third Quarter he got all ball.After that cuttino,after the play pushed dirk and got a flagrant.To me Dirks not taking no S*** and is being the leader of this team.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

CLUTCH#41 said:


> Dirk was going full speed when he fouled songolia and he barely touched him and songalia acted like he got tackled or something.Everytime Dirk fouled somebody the person acted that way.When Dirk got a flagrant in the third Quarter he got all ball.After that cuttino,after the play pushed dirk and got a flagrant.To me Dirks not taking no S*** and is being the leader of this team.


ALL Ball? LMAO

are you serious he hit both his arms and bas Kenny was falling he pushed him.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

To me,the announces and everyone else saw that his was all ball.But theres no point of arguing about something little like this.


----------

